
Why Is English Spelling So Weird? - Stratoscope
http://mentalfloss.com/article/62995/why-english-spelling-so-weird
======
scholia
4-minute YouTube video (2015) by Arika Okrent at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhqr-
GNNgGo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhqr-GNNgGo)

